# windsucking



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

......................


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Firstly before i go onto anything else has your friend been in touch with the previous owner & told them that the horse was sold under false pretences ??
If it was sold with 'no vices' that should mean exactly that, no vices !

XxX


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

................................


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I used to have a windsucker he was AWFUL, i brought some like gel stuff to put round his stable that seemed to work abit, but i found the best thing for him was a windsucking collar, worked a treat on him x


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

My friend has a windsucker. She has left him alone as even with a collar on he still managed to windsuck so she took it off him. He is alot happier being able to windsuck when he feels the need to do it.
I wouldn't worry too much about it if your friends horse isn't loosing weight through it. Hope she manages to sort out the lammi.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Windsucking is either boredom/frustration, attention seeking, a compulsion or easing pain of stomach ulcers.

I had an IDxTB and he was a CHRONIC windsucker. He did it for attention and as a compulsion. I left him to it, never did him any harm and he was much happier. He was furious wearing a collar as he couldn't fulfil his compulsion. (Like a heavy smoker going cold turkey!)

He was a bit unstable (mentally) anyway, so i prefered to keep him happier, let him do it and just replaced the fences often 

When he did it, I used to tell him off or shoo him away from the fence, feeding his attention seeking side of it, so once just ignored him doing it, he reduced the amount he did it. 

I hate the collars as there is a reason for windsucking, and it should be dealt with, not just forced to stop. have a vet check his stomach for ulcers, make sure he isn't bored, don't smack him/yell when he does it so he doesn't get attention and if he is still doing it, it'd appear to be compulsive, and let him get on with it. it It used to make me feel sick watching him do it but all vices do and they are all horrible  I'd imaging if it is compulsive, it began as attention seeking or from boredom, so it's sad that somewhere along the line he was neglected of stimulation meaning he started in the first place.

I found that when Charles was out of work, he was worse, so maybe when the horse is bought back into work, his brain will be more stimulated and therefore he may stop doing it.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

......................................................


----------



## Annabel (Jul 2, 2011)

Depending on the horse it can be better for them to wear a collar than not, even though it may seem cruel. My friend nearly lost her horse twice due to colic because of his windsucking. No problems now he wears his collar. And I knew of another that had suffered with colic due to her windsucking.

Some horses are fine but others it can effect. If your friend did get one the miracle collars are expensive but seem the kindest and best.

And yes as you say stomach ulcers can be the reason for windsucking so definately worth investigating.

It sounds like the horse has landed on his feet with you and your friend.


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

Windsucking is often caused by acid in the stomach and although things like collars stop the symptoms (windsucking), it doesn't address the cause (acid in the stomach).

I have a windsucker, and there are supplements you can feed to help - Wendals do an Anti-Suck and Feedmark do Settlex. I find the Settlex works better and it does reduce his windsucking but not eliminate it completely. However someone recommended Devils Root to me the other day as their friend's horse stopped completely on this, but I haven't tried it myself yet.

Other things that can help - feed forage feed (eg chaff based feeds) which they eat slowly, rather than mixes (which the eat quickly and causes more acid in the stomach).


----------

